# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  قرار عمومی اعضای سایت "برنامه نویس" در نمایشگاه الکامپ 2010

## Behrouz_Rad

شانزدهمین نمایشگاه بین المللی ایران الکامپ 2010، از 16 تا 20 آبان در محل دائمی نمایشگاه های بین المللی تهران برگزار می شود.
به رسم و سنت هر ساله، امسال نیز قرار ملاقاتی برای اعضای جامعه ی بزرگ "برنامه نویس" ترتیب داده شده است.

مکان ملاقات در تصویر پیوست با علامت *ضربدر قرمز* مشخص شده است.

تاریخ و ساعت قرار به شرح ذیل است:
*پنج شنبه، 89/8/20 ساعت 10:30 صبح.*

موفق باشید.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> شانزدهمین نمایشگاه بین المللی ایران الکامپ 2010، از 16 تا 20 آبان در محل دائمی نمایشگاه های بین المللی تهران برگزار می شود.
> به رسم و سنت هر ساله، امسال نیز قرار ملاقاتی برای اعضای جامعه ی بزرگ "برنامه نویس" ترتیب داده شده است.
> 
> مکان ملاقات به احتمال زیاد همانند گذشته در کنار استخر نمایشگاه خواهد بود.
> دوستان در مورد تاریخ و ساعت پیشنهادیشون اعلام نظر بفرمایند.


جمعه-نه صبح

----------


## Felony

> جمعه-نه صبح


حداقل تقویم رو یه نگاهی مینداختی !


موندم کدوم دانشمندی اینجوری برنامه ریزی کرده ، با این اوصاف به نظر پنج شنبه بهترین زمان باشه .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.به نظر من پنجشنبه میتونه زمان مناسبی باشه.ساعت هم بهتره 10 صبح باشه.چون 9 تازه غرفه ها باز میکنند.چون اگر ساعت 3 باشه تا بچه ها همدیگرو پیدا کنند دیگه نه میشه صحبتی کرد نه کاری کرد.باید زود بریم.
ممنون

----------


## r00tkit

اگه ساعت  10 باشه من که مشکلی ندارم   اما  بچه های شهرستانی باید مثل بازی دربی یه روز قبل بیان و تو نمایشگاه بخوابن ساعت 3 هم دیره

----------


## raziee

سلام خدمت همه.
پنج شنبه خوب هست.
اگه ظهر باشه خیلی بهتره.(صبح مناسب نیست)
البته این هم هست که پنج شنبه چون روز آخر هست ممکنه خیلی شلوغ باشه.

----------


## ostovarit

روزش واسه من فرقی نمیکنه در مورد ساعت هم با نظر جناب صادقیان موافقم ... 10-11

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> اگه ساعت  10 باشه من که مشکلی ندارم   اما  بچه های شهرستانی باید مثل بازی دربی یه روز قبل بیان و تو نمایشگاه بخوابن ساعت 3 هم دیره


وقتي شما از يوگسلاوي (محل زندگی: Yugoslavia) ميتوني بياي و مشكلي نداري،  نگران نباشيد بچه های شهرستانی هم ميتونن بيان!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
من هم با 10-11 پنجشنبه موافقم ...

----------


## r00tkit

> وقتي شما از يوگسلاوي (محل زندگی: Yugoslavia) ميتوني بياي و مشكلي نداري،  نگران نباشيد بچه های شهرستانی هم ميتونن بيان! 
> من هم با 10-11 پنجشنبه موافقم ...


منم هر چی اقای سعید_م_فرید  بگه قبول دارم  
راستی یادم رفت بگم  از دیار Emir_Kusturica رفتم _گواتمالا_ پس محل سکونت:_گواتمالا_  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## codelover

سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم اونم اینه که این قرار ملقات که می خواهید بزارید فقط برایه مدیران سایت هستش یا افراد معمولی مثل من هم میتونن بیان ؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم اونم اینه که این قرار ملقات که می خواهید بزارید فقط برایه مدیران سایت هستش یا افراد معمولی مثل من هم میتونن بیان ؟


خیلی عجیبه که هر بار قراری گذاشته میشه این سوال پرسیده میشه  :متفکر: 

هر شی ای که دو تا پا داشته باشه می تونه تشریف بیاره. دوستانی هم که جانباز هستند بنده به شخصه کولشون می کنم.

و من ا... التوفیق

----------


## devil00x

آقا یکی هم به فکر اونایی که 5 شنبه تا 3 سر کار هستند بکنه.
من خودم به شخصه از شهرک غرب باید بیام (چیکار کنم!!!!)

----------


## ostovarit

> آقا یکی هم به فکر اونایی که 5 شنبه تا 3 سر کار هستند بکنه.
> من خودم به شخصه از شهرک غرب باید بیام (چیکار کنم!!!!)


مرخصی بگیرید دوست عزیز همایش بزرگ برنامه نویسان ایران ( یا همایش برنامه نویسان بزرگ ایران) است (هر کدوم راحت ترید)!!!!!!!!!
حتی یک هفته مرخصی بدون حقوق

----------


## r00tkit

یا حسین " بهمن 1381 "

تو دیگه  کی هستی




> من خودم به شخصه از شهرک غرب باید بیام (چیکار کنم!!!!)


خیلی ها می خوان از شهرک غرب(قدس) بیان      راه دوری هم نیست تا نمایشگاه

----------


## هم دانشگاهی

سلام بر همه دوستان!

با عرض پوزش! ولی هرچی خواستید در مورد شهرستانی ها گفتید! چه طور نگران شهرستانی ها نباشیم!

درسته! کل برنامه نویسان ایران جمع میشوند و این خیلی خوب است ولی مطمئن باشید که تمام شهرستانی ها توان آمدن به نمایشگاه را ندارند! پس بی خودی برای شهرستانی ها دل نسوزونید!

هر کی خواست میاد, هر کی هم که نتونست خبرها رو از این و اون میگیره! :خجالت: 

از همه دوستان ممنونم!  :خجالت:

----------


## FastCode

من از قم که یه شهر نزدیکه باید بیام.
ساعت چند بیدار بشم که سه ساعت و نیم توی راه باشم و ۹ جلوی استخر باشم؟
۵:۳۰
یه مثلی هست که میگن کسی که این ساعت از خونه میره بیرون یا دزده یا سوفوره یا خلیفه نونوایی.من هیچکدومش نیستم.پس لطفاْ یه زمان دیگه.
مرسی.

----------


## Touska

من سال اول اومدم ، ولی چون اون سال برنامه ریزی نبود ، موفق به دیدن همه نشدم

الان چند ساله که هی میخوام بیام ، و هر بار نمیشه ، که از نزدیک با علی آقا، آقا بهروز آشنا بشم

ولی حیف که نمیشه :(

----------


## majnun

منم میام  :چشمک: 

از ساری ... 

با قطار میام 6 صبح میرسم میدون راه آهن 

چقد طول میکشه تا اونجا ؟

من از تهران فقط میدون ونک ، ولیعصر، میدون راه آهن و تجریش رو بلدم 

برا ما بچه شهرستانیا یه آدرس آسون هم بدین گم نشیم دیر بیایم 

حالا برنامه های این جمع شدن دور همدیگه چیه ؟ بوس و بقل ؟

راستی استاد مدیریت اگه این بخش رو اطلاعیه میدادین تو همه تالارها بهتر نبود؟
 :لبخند گشاده!: 

آقا بهروز راد که عکسش رو نمیزاره ما ببینیم بیایم صورت ماهشو ببوسیم حال کنیم  :قهقهه:

----------


## Felony

> برا ما بچه شهرستانیا یه آدرس آسون هم بدین گم نشیم دیر بیایم


همون میدون ونک ماشین وایساده ، داد میزنه نمایشگاههههههه ... !!!




> حالا برنامه های این جمع شدن دور همدیگه چیه ؟ بوس و بقل ؟


دیدار تازه کردن بچه ها ، صحبت های فنی و دیدن دوستان از نزدیک .




> آقا بهروز راد که عکسش رو نمیزاره ما ببینیم بیایم صورت ماهشو ببوسیم حال کنیم


عکس های گردهمایی های قبلی موجوده ...

----------


## ostovarit

> همون میدون ونک ماشین وایساده ، داد میزنه نمایشگاههههههه ... !!!


اقا ایشون از راه اهن میاد ... بیاد ونک بد بیاد نمایشگاهههههههههههههه!!!!!!!!  !!

با طناب ایشون نری تو چاه ... البته اگر میخوای تهران رو ببینی ( دود ترافیک شلوغی الکی) پیشنهاد خوبی دادن ...

شما مهمونم دعوت میکنی اینجوری ادرس میدی  :لبخند گشاده!:  مزاح بود

----------


## Felony

> اقا ایشون از راه اهن میاد ... بیاد ونک بد بیاد نمایشگاهههههههههههههه!!!!!!!! !!





> من از تهران فقط میدون ونک ، ولیعصر، میدون راه آهن و تجریش رو بلدم


 :لبخند: ایشون میگه فقط راه آهن و ونک و ولیعصر و تجریش رو بلده یعنی در کل 1 خیابان تو تهران ، شما آدرس بهتری سراغ داری که بتونه بیاد ؟

----------


## ostovarit

> آقا بهروز راد که عکسش رو نمیزاره ما ببینیم بیایم صورت ماهشو ببوسیم حال کنیم


راه اهن BRT سوار شو میدون انقلاب بعد BRT سوار شو چهار راه نواب بعد خط چهار BRT ایستگاه نمایشگاه پیاده شو ... کلا با 200 -300 تومن نمایشگاهی ولی خوب تا برسی کمپوت شدی! ... برگشتنتم با خداست چون عمرا  ماشین گیرت نمیاد ... مخصوصا ساعات پایانی ... اما عوضش میتونی روی ماه اقای راد رو ببوسی و به ارزوت برسی ... با تاکسی هم سر راست ترین مسیر همونه که دوستمون گفتن

----------


## majnun

بابا پشیمونم نکنین دیگه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

برا نمایشگاه تهران (کتاب) از 6 صبح تا 9 دم درش بودم تا باز بشه 

سرما یخ زده بودما 

حالا کنار مسلی هیچ جایی هم نیود (قهوه خونه ای  ، حمومی ، دستشویی عمومی ای )  :قهقهه: 

رفتم تو این مترو ... سرما میومد داخل منم لباس نازک ....

مصیبتی بود جای همتون خالی ....

اما چیزی باعث نشه دنبال برنامه نویسی و اینا نرم 

میام هرچقدرم سخت باشه

----------


## majnun

فقط یه خواهش 

ساعت جوری باشه منم بتونم بیام  :افسرده:

----------


## salehbagheri

اگه این تاپیک تا n صفحه هم بره فکر نکنم دوستان سر یک تاریخ مشخص به نتیجه برسند ... 

اکثر دوستان فقط راه و روشهای رسیدن به نمایشگاه رو پرسیدند و پاسخ دادند و اصلاً به یک زمان واحد جهت گردهمایی فکر نکردند.

به نظرم یک ساعت و تاریخ خاص باید توسط مدیران ارشد تنظیم بشه و بقیه هم پیروی کنند.

----------


## ostovarit

> اگه این تاپیک تا n صفحه هم بره فکر نکنم دوستان سر یک تاریخ مشخص به نتیجه برسند ... 
> 
> اکثر دوستان فقط راه و روشهای رسیدن به نمایشگاه رو پرسیدند و پاسخ دادند و اصلاً به یک زمان واحد جهت گردهمایی فکر نکردند.
> 
> به نظرم یک ساعت و تاریخ خاص باید توسط مدیران ارشد تنظیم بشه و بقیه هم پیروی کنند.


معلومه که به نتیجه نمیرسه مگه میشه این همه ادم با شرایط مختلف سر یک ساعت و تاریخ به توافق برسن !!

راه کاری هم که دادید درسته ... فقط مدیر باید تمام این مواردی که گفته شد رو بخونه که در تصمیمی که میگیره وضعیت دوستانی که از شهرستان میان یا ... رو در نظر داشته باشه

----------


## raziee

آقا پنج شنبه ساعت 3 خیرش رو ببینی. :چشمک:

----------


## majnun

> آقا پنج شنبه ساعت 3 خیرش رو ببینی.


دمت گرم دیگه 

من از 5 صبح تا 3 بعداز ظهر تو نمایشگاه بچرخم ؟؟؟  :لبخند گشاده!:  :گیج:

----------


## FastCode

> دمت گرم دیگه 
> 
> من از 5 صبح تا 3 بعداز ظهر تو نمایشگاه بچرخم ؟؟؟


مگه میخوای نماز صبحتم تو نمایشگاه بخونی؟
من شنیده بودم بچه های بسیج سحرخیزن. ولی فکر نمیکردم شبخیز باشن.

----------


## r00tkit

متاسفانه استاد موسوی نمی یاد  !!!!!!! :ناراحت: 

سعد-م-فرید شما می یای؟

دوست خوب مجتبی تاجیک  می یای ؟؟ 


این جوری که معلومه کلا" بی خیال بشیم بهتره !!!!

----------


## Felony

> متاسفانه استاد موسوی نمی یاد  !!!!!!!
> 
> سعد-م-فرید شما می یای؟
> 
> دوست خوب مجتبی تاجیک  می یای ؟؟ 
> 
> 
> این جوری که معلومه کلا" بی خیال بشیم بهتره !!!!


 :چشمک:  :قهقهه:  فعلا حظورمون تداوم داره ...

----------


## Mohandes2009

> شانزدهمین نمایشگاه بین المللی ایران الکامپ 2010، از 16 تا 20 آبان در محل دائمی نمایشگاه های بین المللی تهران برگزار می شود.
> به رسم و سنت هر ساله، امسال نیز قرار ملاقاتی برای اعضای جامعه ی بزرگ "برنامه نویس" ترتیب داده شده است.
> 
> مکان ملاقات به احتمال زیاد همانند گذشته در کنار استخر نمایشگاه خواهد بود.
> دوستان در مورد تاریخ و ساعت پیشنهادیشون اعلام نظر بفرمایند.


 17 تا 20 آبان است که 

باشه جمعه منم میام :چشمک:

----------


## Mohandes2009

> بابا پشیمونم نکنین دیگه 
> 
> برا نمایشگاه تهران (کتاب) از 6 صبح تا 9 دم درش بودم تا باز بشه 
> 
> سرما یخ زده بودما 
> 
> حالا کنار مسلی هیچ جایی هم نیود (قهوه خونه ای ، حمومی ، دستشویی عمومی ای ) 
> 
> رفتم تو این مترو ... سرما میومد داخل منم لباس نازک ....
> ...


 بابا لباس گرم بپوش اسنبار ایشالله می بینمت دوست خوبمممممممممممم بیاییا :لبخند گشاده!: حالا گردهمایی سایت نشد خودمون هم را می بینیم :قهقهه:

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> ...
> سعد-م-فرید شما می یای؟
> ...
> این جوری که معلومه کلا" بی خیال بشیم بهتره !!!!


اگه روسا معذور بکنن، با اجازه بزرگترا بععععلههه ...
چرا؟!

----------


## Pouri_sb

> 17 تا 20 آبان است که 
> 
> باشه جمعه منم میام


بیستم 5شنبست :دی

----------


## majidsaba

manam hastam:D

3, 4, 5 shanbe har saaT bashe miyam

----------


## majnun

> گه میخوای نماز صبحتم تو نمایشگاه بخونی؟
> من شنیده بودم بچه های بسیج سحرخیزن. ولی فکر نمیکردم شبخیز باشن.


عزیز من باقطار میام ... صبح زود میرسه اونجا  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mohandes2009

> عزیز من باقطار میام ... صبح زود میرسه اونجا


 تو مسجد راه آهن بخواب تا منم برسم باهم میریم :لبخند گشاده!: من 6:30 میرسم :لبخند گشاده!: 

استاد موسوی نمیان چرا؟ :گریه:  :گریه: 

من خیلی می خواستم ایشون را ببینم :ناراحت:

----------


## Mohandes2009

> متاسفانه استاد موسوی نمی یاد !!!!!!!


 
مطمئنی؟خودشون گفتند؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## farideh_en

دوستان عزيز امیدواریم  با تشریف فرمایی خود  و بازدید از محصولات جدید، حامی و  مشوق ما در ارائه محصولات و خدمات هرچه بهتر باشید. سالن 44B  (پارك علم و فناوري زنجان)غرفه *4421B*
شاد باشيد

----------


## NIK

اگه 5شنبه باشه، ما هم می آییم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## kernel

دفعه قبلی که هر کیو دیدیم C#‎ کاران محترم بودن . خواستیم اسمشو بزاریم گردهمایی C#‎ کاران ایرانی

خواهشا ایندفعه عزیزان سطح پایین و Ring 0 تشریف بیارن ما اینقدر احساس غربت نکنیم

----------


## Felony

> دفعه قبلی که هر کیو دیدیم C#‎‎ کاران محترم بودن . خواستیم اسمشو بزاریم گردهمایی C#‎‎ کاران ایرانی
> 
> خواهشا ایندفعه عزیزان سطح پایین و Ring 0 تشریف بیارن ما اینقدر احساس غربت نکنیم


دفعه قبل که گردهمایی Spilit شده بود و هر Part شامل 3 الی 5 نفر بود !

اگر هم منظورتون الکامپ قبلی هست که اونجا هم گردهمایی به 2 Session تقسیم شده بود ، اول یکسری از بچه ها اومدن که بیشتر Native ی بودن ، بعد علی کشاروز به دلیل ترافیک به ساعت مقرر نرسید ، بعد از چند تا عکس بچه های Native ی رفتن تو نمایشگاه و فرداش خبر رسید که بعدش بچه های Managed رسیدن و گردهمایی رو دوباره از سر گرفتن ، خلاصه Managed ی ها از دستمون در رفتن ...

----------


## r00tkit

> خواهشا ایندفعه عزیزان سطح پایین و Ring 0 تشریف بیارن ما اینقدر احساس غربت نکنیم


من هستم  نگران نباش   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mohandes2009

خوشم میاد همه متواضعند الان :لبخند گشاده!: بابا مهندسین بابا تواضعین :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ASP.NET3.5

جمعه باشه بهتره :لبخند گشاده!: منم هستممممممممم

----------


## dataking

سلام 
می گن یکی را به ده راه نمی دادن دنبال خونه کد خدا می گشت اصلا حال نمی کنم بیام به دلایل زیر
1- اجاره ماه قبل خونم را ندادم 
2- قبوض آب برق گاز و تلفن دو ماه گذشتم را ندادم ( همین روزها هم اینترنتم قطع خواهد شد)
3- به هیچ وجه جرائت ندارم به همسرم بگم 
4- سر کار هم از بس صبح ها دیر رفتم بهم مرخصی نمی دن ( چون شب تا صبح تو برنامه نویس می گردم)
5- 4 میلیون تومن بدهکارم اگه بیام می گن فرار کردم فوری شکایتم می کنند 
6- 120 هزار تومن پول بلط هواپیما ندارم( البته با این حساب که نهار مهمون مدیران ارشد باشم عرض کردم)
7- 12500 تومن کرایه اتوبوس ندارم ( با زهم شام نهار را مثل مورد 6 حساب کردم)
7- دلیل همش اینه که می خواستم یه برنامه نویس باشم 
*شوخی کردم* 


افتخار بزرگی است در کنار بزرگترین برنامه نویسان فارسی زبان دنیا بودن انشالله که نصیب ما هم بشود ولی لطفا یه فیلمبرداری مرتب بکنید تا دوستانی که نیامدند با سایر دوستان آشنا شوند البته تو سایت بگذارید بقیه هم ببینم البته امیدوارم adsl من تا اونوقت قطع نشه ( از نظر ریالی عرض میکنم )  


*وجدانا اگه روحیتون شاد شد یا درد دل شما بود یه تشکر کنید ما هم روحیه بگیریم هی خانون نگه چی می خوای از جون اینترت*

----------


## razeghi_loved

آقا یه سوال ما نفهمیدم تاریخ شروع کی می شه یکسری می گویند 16 یعنی یکشنبه اما خود نمایشگاه می گوید 17 دوشنبه
http://www.iranfair.com/tabid/260/Default.aspx
حالا کدوم روز هست

----------


## Mohandes2009

> آقا یه سوال ما نفهمیدم تاریخ شروع کی می شه یکسری می گویند 16 یعنی یکشنبه اما خود نمایشگاه می گوید 17 دوشنبه
> http://www.iranfair.com/tabid/260/Default.aspx
> حالا کدوم روز هست


 نه دوست عزیز از 17 تا 20 آبان هست  :چشمک:

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
به نظرم بجاي اين بحثها ساعت دقيق اعلام كنيد تا ما شهرستاني ها بليط تهيه كنيم
مرخصي بگيرم و . . .

----------


## Mohandes2009

اقا نمی دونستم 20 آبان جمعه نیست 5 شنبه هست :قهقهه: 

باشه همون 5 شنبه که منم هستم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## majnun

آقا بشه پنج شنبه خیرشو ببینی ...  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## odiseh

سلام

يه سوال:

خواهران هم هستند؟

----------


## Felony

> سلام
> 
> يه سوال:
> 
> خواهران هم هستند؟


هستند ولی هر سال تعدادشون انگشت شماره و هماهنگ هم نیستن و تک تک میان میبینن 20 الی 30 تا مرد اونجا هست ولی اونها تنهان میرن و نفرات بعدی هم که میان همین اتفاق ...

با هم هماهنگ کنید که سر ساعت مقرر بیاید که تابلو نشید !

----------


## NIK

ظاهرا این بحث تمومی نداره.
به نظر من 5شنبه ساعت 10 خیلی خوبه.

----------


## razeghi_loved

> شانزدهمین نمایشگاه بین المللی ایران الکامپ 2010، از 16 تا 20 آبان در محل دائمی نمایشگاه های بین المللی تهران برگزار می شود.
> به رسم و سنت هر ساله، امسال نیز قرار ملاقاتی برای اعضای جامعه ی بزرگ "برنامه نویس" ترتیب داده شده است.
> 
> مکان ملاقات به احتمال زیاد همانند گذشته در کنار استخر نمایشگاه خواهد بود.
> دوستان در مورد تاریخ و ساعت پیشنهادیشون اعلام نظر بفرمایند.



اگر نمایشگاه از 17 شروع می شه پس این چی می گه هرکی یه حرفی داره می زنه آخه من تو یکسری از تبلغات هم دیدم نوشته 16 جریان چیه؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> اگر نمایشگاه از 17 شروع می شه پس این چی می گه هرکی یه حرفی داره می زنه آخه من تو یکسری از تبلغات هم دیدم نوشته 16 جریان چیه؟


روز اول برای خواص هست و عوام از روز دوم به نمایشگاه میرن.

----------


## razeghi_loved

> روز اول برای خواص هست و عوام از روز دوم به نمایشگاه میرن.


یعنی چی خواص کی هستند ؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

> یعنی چی خواص کی هستند ؟


خواص منظور وزرا و .... عوام هم مابقی اقشار زحمت کش جامعه

----------


## z_bluestar

به به بازم بحث قرار عمومی سایته  :قهقهه: 
امیدوارم مثل نمایشگاه کتاب امسال نشه 

به نظر منم همون پنجشنبه ساعت 10 صبح خوبه

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
بنظر من هم پنج شنبه ساعت 10 تا 10.30 خيلي خوبه چون اگر امثال من بخوان از اهواز با قطار بيان حدود 9 ميرسند تهران

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

*با تشکر از تمامی دوستان.
تاریخ و زمان قرار، پنج شنبه، 10:30 صبح خواهد بود.
مکان قرار نیز در پست اصلی مشخص شده است.

موفق باشید.*

----------


## Mohandes2009

*آقا عالی عالی هست زمانش خیلی هلو هست من که میامممممممممم کنار همون ضربدر قرمز می ایستمم*

*امیدوارم دوستای خوب و مهربون برنامه نویس خودمم بیان*

----------


## mahdi87_gh

ساعت بسیار خوبی انتخاب شده. انشالله که همه دوستان گلمون در این سایت بموقع بیان که بتونیم همه رو زیارت کنیم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## kernel

پیشاپیش زیارت همگی قبول

----------


## ztx4

سلام به همگی
منم میام
پارسال که دیر فهمیدم خیلی ناراحت شدم.اما امسال حتما میام.
بگیر که اومدم... :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## fatemeh.h

یعنی همه اعضای سایت میان که فقط همدیگرو ببینن؟!

----------


## ztx4

> یعنی همه اعضای سایت میان که فقط همدیگرو ببینن؟!


همه که نه
دوستانی که امکان و علاقه داشته باشند میان.
دیدار و بحث و آشنایی و غیره انجام می شه.
من که تا حالا نرفتم اما حتما این دیدار مفید هست که دوستان از شهرستان زحمت می کشند و می آیند.

----------


## ztx4

> نه!!
> جات خالی میخاهیم آش رشته هم بخوریم.تشریف بیارید


آش؟
از کجا آش میارید؟

----------


## fatemeh.h

> نه!!
> جات خالی میخاهیم آش رشته هم بخوریم.تشریف بیارید


پس دیگه حتما میام
 مدیر یا مدیر های سایت هم میان حتما؟

----------


## ricky22

منم میام   :لبخند گشاده!:  اگر جور شه :)
کسی از شیراز چیزی لازم نداره ؟  :بامزه:

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

من هم ميام 
دوستان ميبينمتون

----------


## returnx

سلام دوستان
اگه بحث علمی در کاره(که حتما هست) ، لطفا فیلم بگیرید و Upload 
کنید که کسانی مثل من نمیتونن در گرد همایی شرکت کنند ، بتونند از فیلم ها استفاده کنند  (البته فیلم با کیفیت پایین باشه)
ممنون...

----------


## ricky22

میگم اونجا ناهار مهمون تهرانیا ی مهمون نواز هستیم ؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## مهدی فرزاد

سلام
من بلیط رو گرفتم انشاالله صبح پنج شنبه اونجا هستم 
اگر شرایط جور باشه یک سری آموزش Blend و طراحی style برای فرم های برنامه رو میخوام اونجا انجام بدم

----------


## Mohandes2009

> میگم اونجا ناهار مهمون تهرانیا ی مهمون نواز هستیم ؟


 من که چشم آب نمی خوره اگه دیگه کرامتی جون کاری بکنه :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Felony

> من که چشم آب نمی خوره اگه دیگه کرامتی جون کاری بکنه


آقای کرامتی که سرشون شلوغه و اصولا تو گردهمایی های اخیر نتونستن شرکت کنن ، امسال هم احتمالا همینطوره .

شیرینی خواستید بهتون میدیم ولی نهار کمرشکن هست ... !

----------


## niloofar norouzi

منم سعیمو می کنم بیام

----------


## bahareh1368

بهتر از این نمی شه.منم حتما میام.

----------


## Mohandes2009

> آقای کرامتی که سرشون شلوغه و اصولا تو گردهمایی های اخیر نتونستن شرکت کنن ، امسال هم احتمالا همینطوره .
> 
> شیرینی خواستید بهتون میدیم ولی نهار کمرشکن هست ... !


 پس زیاد بیارید بی زحمت بجا ناهار بخوریم سیر بشیم :لبخند گشاده!: 

بنده می خوام از همه دوستان جناب کرامتی را اگه ارتباط دارن خواهش کنن بیان :چشمک:

----------


## z_bluestar

باز بحث قرار شد و بچه ها گیر دادن به آقای کرامتی بابت ناهـار 

دو دقیقه اومدیم خودتونو ببینیم راضی به زحمتتون نیستیم  :قهقهه:

----------


## ricky22

> من مهمان کدام یک از دوستان هستم ؟!  D:


پیمان جون من نه ما  :لبخند گشاده!: 
پیمان سوقاتی فراموش نشه  :بامزه: 
شایعه شده تهرانیا می خوان ناهار ببرنمون دربند  :کف کرده!:

----------


## ostovarit

دوستان عزیز (شهرستان) سوغاتی ها رو فعلا رو کنید اگر خوب بود نهار دربندم میدیم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

حالا دربندم نشد همون جا تو نمایشگاه ساندویچ میدن بلاخره ... 

یوخه شیراز ...
سوهان قم ...
باقلوا و پشمک و قطاب یزد...
نقل ارومیه ...
کلوچه فومن ...
نوقا تبریز ...
کاک و نون برنجی کرمونشاه ...
کلوچه کاشان ...
کلوچه لاهیجان ...
گز اصفهان ...
مسقطی لار ...
خرمای جنوب ...

بازم بگم؟

----------


## Felony

> باز بحث قرار شد و بچه ها گیر دادن به آقای کرامتی بابت ناهـار 
> 
> دو دقیقه اومدیم خودتونو ببینیم راضی به زحمتتون نیستیم


شما که خودت تهرانی اگر قضیه بیخ پیدا کنه باید دنگتو بزاری ، پس بهتره بر علیه این جنبش خودجوش که راه افتاده حرف بزنی ...




> من مهمان کدام یک از دوستان هستم ؟!  D:





> پیمان جون من نه ما 
> پیمان سوقاتی فراموش نشه 
> شایعه شده تهرانیا می خوان ناهار ببرنمون دربند


ما تهرانی ها خودممون سالی 1 بار وقت نمیکنیم بریم دربند ...
کلا مثل اینکه با جو تهران آشنا نیستید ، این جا زیاد شایعه میشه ...




> دوستان عزیز (شهرستان) سوغاتی ها رو فعلا رو کنید اگر خوب بود نهار دربندم میدیم 
> 
> حالا دربندم نشد همون جا تو نمایشگاه ساندویچ میدن بلاخره ... 
> 
> یوخه شیراز ...
> سوهان قم ...
> باقلوا و پشمک و قطاب یزد...
> نقل ارومیه ...
> کلوچه فومن ...
> ...


 :گیج:  نهار میدید نه میدیم !

----------


## Pouri_sb

> دوستان عزیز (شهرستان) سوغاتی ها رو فعلا رو کنید اگر خوب بود نهار دربندم میدیم 
> 
> حالا دربندم نشد همون جا تو نمایشگاه ساندویچ میدن بلاخره ... 
> 
> یوخه شیراز ...
> سوهان قم ...
> باقلوا و پشمک و قطاب یزد...
> نقل ارومیه ...
> کلوچه فومن ...
> ...


آخ جون از رشت چیزی نگفت :دی  :شیطان:

----------


## kernel

طهرونی های محترم من از فریدونکنار میام ، تاحالا تو عمرم ناهار غیر از برنج چیزی نخوردم ! بیخود سعی نکنین سرشو با ساندویج هم بیارین .  حالا هر چی میدین برنجم باید داشته باشه 

چلو کباب ، چلو مرغ ، قورمه سبزی ، قیمه و .............

----------


## razeghi_loved

آقا قرار جلو در مسجد شد؟ من نقشه خونیم خوب نیست یکی بگه دقیقاً کجا بیام

----------


## z_bluestar

این طور که پیش میره بهتره تهرونی ها انصراف بدن از اومدن به نمایشگاه  :چشمک: 
امیدوارم نشه مثل همیشه بازم کسی پانشه بیاد

----------


## Mohandes2009

ای خسیسا  به این زودی جا زدید :لبخند گشاده!: داشتیم امتحانتون میکردیم ناهار نخواستیم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## farashah_jalal

سلام به همگی
خوب از یزد سوغات نمی خواهید بیاریم براتون؟؟؟ :چشمک:

----------


## Mohandes2009

> سلام به همگی
> خوب از یزد سوغات نمی خواهید بیاریم براتون؟؟؟


 کلاه سرت میره ها اینا ناهار بده نیستن! :قهقهه:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Pr0grammer

سلام..
دوستان عزیز،  لطفا غیر از مباحث عمومی مثل ناهار و سوغاتی  در مورد موضوعاتی که میشه بصورت حضوری بحث کرد، نظراتتون رو مطرح کنید که وقتی همدیگر رو {دیدید/دیدیم} بار علمی گردهمایی بیشتر از قبل باشه..

موفق باشید/

----------


## z_bluestar

چه خوبه دوستان پیشکسوت این رشته اگه تشریف آوردن نمایشگاه یه مقداری در مورد آینده شغلی رشته مون , باز کـار کامپیوتر و چالش های رشته های کامپیوتر صحبت کنند .

خوشحال میشیم از تجربیاتشون استفاده کنیم

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان نميشد جمعه باشه ؟؟؟؟؟
به من مرخصي ندادن ، نمي تونم بيام ! :گریه: 
بهتون خوش بگذره  :افسرده:

----------


## Raham

به به سلام به همه
شخص شخیص بنده هم اگر خداوند تبارک تعالا قسمت فرمایند تشریف محترم را خواهم آورد :لبخند گشاده!: 
اجرتون با علی کشاورز :چشمک:

----------


## razeghi_loved

عزیز جان جمعه دیگه نیستش تموم می شه نمایشگاه رو لولو خورد




> به به سلام به همه
> شخص شخیص بنده هم اگر خداوند تبارک تعالا قسمت فرمایند تشریف محترم را خواهم آورد
> اجرتون با علی کشاورز


آقا یکی به من نگفت قرار کجاست اگر می شه دقیق بگین

----------


## raziee

> عزیز جان جمعه دیگه نیستش تموم می شه نمایشگاه رو لولو خورد
> 
> 
> 
> آقا یکی به من نگفت قرار کجاست اگر می شه دقیق بگین


برادر اگه پست اول رو بخونی متوجه خواهی شد.

----------


## hosseinrasouli

پول بلیط منو بدین منم میام ( بوشهر - تهران )
شماره حساب 0306101235002
 :قهقهه:

----------


## hosseinrasouli

چرا همه ی این نمایشگاه ها ( الکامپ و ...) رو تو تهران برگزار میکنن .
والا شهرستان ها ( مخصوصا بوشهر ) همه تا بخواین دانشجو و مهندس دارن .
واقعا این عدالته  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

> عزیز جان جمعه دیگه نیستش تموم می شه نمایشگاه رو لولو خورد


پس جناب محترم لولو هم در نمايشگاه حضور دارن ؟
اين جناب لولو با چه زباني برنامه نويسي مي كنن ؟

باشه جهنم فوقش اخراج ميشم منم پنجشنبه ميام ! :چشمک:

----------


## farashah_jalal

دوستان چه جوری متوجه بشیم که قرار عمومی شروع شده به چهره هم دیگه که اشنا نیستیم.

----------


## z_bluestar

> دوستان چه جوری متوجه بشیم که قرار عمومی شروع شده به چهره هم دیگه که اشنا نیستیم.


جای قرار کاملا مشخص هست و اصولا زیاد شلوغ نیست و مشخص میشه

----------


## ztx4

> شانزدهمین نمایشگاه بین المللی ایران الکامپ 2010، از 16 تا 20 آبان در محل دائمی نمایشگاه های بین المللی تهران برگزار می شود.
> 
> موفق باشید.


سلام به همگی
آقا مگه نمی گید 16 تا 20 آبان؟

پس چرا امروز خبری نیست؟
مگه امروز 16 آبان نیست؟
چند تا از دوستان من الان اونجان! نمایشگاه اسلحه و صنایع دستیه!

پس الکامپ از کی شروع می شه؟

----------


## razeghi_loved

> پس جناب محترم لولو هم در نمايشگاه حضور دارن ؟
> اين جناب لولو با چه زباني برنامه نويسي مي كنن ؟
> 
> باشه جهنم فوقش اخراج ميشم منم پنجشنبه ميام !



دادش من مگر چند وقت پیش تو اهواز همایش رمز نگاری بر گزار شد فکر کنم 20 مهر بود ما چیزی گفتیم چرا در اونجا بر گزار شد فقط نتونستیم بریم همین


تاریخ هم از 16 شروع می شه ما یه بار سوال کردیم دوستان اینطوری جواب دادن که مال آدمهای خاص و عجیب غریب هست و از روز 17 برای آدمهای فرهیخته و عالم هست مثل ماها :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ztx4

> تاریخ هم از 16 شروع می شه ما یه بار سوال کردیم دوستان اینطوری جواب دادن که مال آدمهای خاص و عجیب غریب هست و از روز 17 برای آدمهای فرهیخته و عالم هست مثل ماها


عجیب و غریب ها ؟
آقا اصلا نمایشگاهی در کار نبوده که عجیب غریب ها لخوان برن!
ضمنا وقتی می گن 16 آبان دیگه دلیلی نداره که 17 آبان شروع بشه.خوب می گفتن 17 آبان!

----------


## Mohandes2009

درمورد تکنولوژی های جدید در برنامه نویسی صحبت بشه :لبخند:

----------


## z_bluestar

> عجیب و غریب ها ؟
> آقا اصلا نمایشگاهی در کار نبوده که عجیب غریب ها لخوان برن!
> ضمنا وقتی می گن 16 آبان دیگه دلیلی نداره که 17 آبان شروع بشه.خوب می گفتن 17 آبان!


برای من امروز چند تا sms اومده بود زده بود تاریخشو از 17 تا 20 آبان

----------


## Pouri_sb

یه سوال فکر نمی کنید ساعت قرار با ساعت مفید بازدید یکیه؟ فکر کنم نمایشگاه تا ساعت 4-5 باز باشه بهتر نیست اون ساعت باشه؟ مثلا 3-4؟

در مورد راههای پیشرفت برنامه نویسیمون همین طور اینکه چطور بشه سطح فروم را بالا ببریم بحث بشه فکر کنم خوب باشه

----------


## vcldeveloper

فکر کنم دوستان به اندازه کافی درباره قرار عمومی نمایشگاه تبادل نظر کردند. تا روز پنجشنبه هم چند روز بیشتر باقی نمانده. تاپیک رو قفل می کنم.

دوستانی که قصد کسب اطلاع از مکان و زمان دیدار عمومی را دارند، می تونند به پست اول همین تاپیک مراجعه کنند.

----------

